# Ready to Flower? How? 2 1/2 months Veg! Please Help!



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey all its been a while since ive been on but this is a summary of my grow. Started with 6 plants, at about 3-4 weeks i saw 3 of them at about 6-8 inches tall grew pollen sacs so i threw them away immediately. As for the other 3, they are now about 2 1/2-3 months old (sorry i dont keep track its just a little hobby) and after about 4 transplants they are now in about 3-4 gallon pots. 

they went through a near death situation with security issues so they spent the weekend in the bed of a truck but almost died, i cut the tops and they came  to back to life and now look beautiful with the occasional browning of a couple leaves and some brown strings in a couple leafs (i assume over fertilization). anyways biggest is about 2 feet tall by 1 foot at its widest point and the smallest about 1 1/2 ft tall by 9 inches wide. Now for my QUESTION!

1) if i started to reduce the sunlight now could i maybe get them to flower and stop the veg state? is it possible that they are male even though the 3 male showed me signs at 1 month? 

2) if I can induce the flowering and preflowering etc. how exactly and how long would it take? im a little unsure about all this and dont want to kill my babies.

they dont have any signs of either sex and are just typical plants that are a nice size, and i planted two types, easy sativa and purple white widow (again not sure which survived here). any help would be greatly appreciated, i will try to get pics up if needed. thanks all.

P.S i did some LST on them which in addition to the forced topping give the wider/ bushier plant as opposed to a taller one.

Slimshady


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

1, yes you can start flower with as little as 14 hrs of light, but 12 is rec., do you have a light to flower with? And yes there is a posibilty they are male or hermi...

2.If conditions are right it will be anywhere from a month and a half to 3 months....

Moor info would help, maybe pics..


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

I would say flower them now as they generally double or even triple their current height during flowering. I hope you have enough room for them. Put them in 12/12 asap my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey okay so i may have nothing after all this?! haha thats great. and as far as light goes they are outdoor so my plan is to create a little cover for them using card board and what not to put over them without touching which i believe would be okay because they could still breathe and would be kept out of the sunlight. my plan is this due to my schedule 
 1) my sunlight hours now are about 7:30 am- 8pm approximately give or take, which to me sounds perfect for veg but they arent so i figured id need to make my own nights. 

so from about 7 am- 3pm i will keep them open and from 3pm- the next morning at 7 am i will keep the little housing over them to shield them from the sun hopefully putting them under stress to bud or show me their genitals. 

NOw is this housing that i make good enough or should i put them in my shed? i was only scared of that because not much air circulates in it although it is pitch black in there which would be real good i think, maybe leaving the door open a crack would be best? let me know whatcha guys think, i will take pics now and try to get them uploaded.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

oh and what made the other 3 show me their sex so early? any ideas on that one? i was very baffled. thanks


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

i would guess you got more air to circulate in the shed than in a box,and the box thing sounds to much like work to me,ha. but,i know its been done sucessfully before.just make sure they get absolutely zero light and either should work, but youll still need fans i think.good luck .....                    dont know,i use clones


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I say you find a good spot for them and let them grow with nature, they will be monsters when October rolls around, but if you do plan on making your own night just make sure you have no light leaks, they will stress the plant cause hermies...


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

hey timmy i would let them grow til october but security is a bit of an issue lately so im trying to get these hopefully girls to flower and then the best ill clone and use the clones from that point on hopefully. i think i will do the shed thing and put maybe a little fan in their with the door cracked. as for light leaks there shouldnt be any especially in the back part, the only light that would leak would be from the crack but thats why i would put them in the back away from the light. pics being uploaded now give me one more minute!
slimshady


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ducktap, works wonders.... Just make sure the 12hrs you set them out that they are out during brightest hrs of day. And trust me you want pitch black when they are sleeping, no light what so ever... And make sure you moniter temps...


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

duck tape to what hide the cracks of light? and the temps in the shed in the hottest part i would say reach about 85 farenheight and as low at night as 70 degrees.  pics on their way in 30 seconds!


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

here are the pics i hope theyre clear enough


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah they look very nice, def ready for flower... And yeah, if i were you when i placed them in the shed i would tape the door closed to minimize the light...


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks a lot tim, ok so heres what ima do, since you say it should be in the sun the hottest part of the day and most direct sunblight which for me is from 3-8, i will keep it out from that time and then at 8 every night i will take em in the shed and put tape and what not with a fan in their? how necessary is the fan? and then it will stay in the shed from 8pm-3pm the next day and get its 5 solid hours of light, does that sound okay? thanks
slim


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well you need to keep it out side for a solid 12 hrs of light if possible. Figure out what Stretch of 12hrs of light has the most lighting and have them girls in the shed for the other 12. And do as you said, the fan is good to circulate the air in the room, and you can place it on the plant to keep the temp down "If you have a temp prob" and also to stiffen up them branches to carry them heavy buds...


----------



## slimshady (Apr 4, 2008)

oh ok will do, like i was saying i thought it was weird that my days are now almost 12/12 and still no signs of flowering. thats why i was thinking of cutting the sunlight. I will try maybe just reducing the light a few hours each day and check the results, yea i think ill buy a small fan and have it blowing on them, hopefully ill need stiff branches! thanks a lot ill keep you posted, any other advice feel free to shout out. thanks
slimshady


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

slimshady said:
			
		

> oh ok will do, like i was saying i thought it was weird that my days are now almost 12/12 and still no signs of flowering. thats why i was thinking of cutting the sunlight. I will try maybe just reducing the light a few hours each day and check the results, yea i think ill buy a small fan and have it blowing on them, hopefully ill need stiff branches! thanks a lot ill keep you posted, any other advice feel free to shout out. thanks
> slimshady


 *"12/12"* from dusk/twighlight 'till dusk slim??. or are we talking sunrise till sunset?
  If they're recieving 12 hrs of 'dark', they should flower, at 2-3 months of age...IME


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

I would say move them inside and outside if that's possible. Just make sure that where you move them to, they will be in complete darkness. You would have to make absolutely sure that there are no light leaks to prevent hermies. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 4, 2008)

Yo Ho Slim,
  Smart that you ask, Only stupid question is the one you don't ask ya know ?
Keep it sweet and simple Bro, Your plants are big enough to put into a 12/12 light cycle, and you do not want light hitting them in the dark period at all. 
  Yeah this can stress them, but more than likely you will simply slow down the flowering process. If you hit them with enough light in the dark cycle they will want to revert back to the vegging stage.
  Try to keep them to a strict 12/12.
 Temps are going to effect what your plants do per strain, but all around during the lights on phase you will want to try for temps that range from 74*-78* degrees if you can, that is a pretty tight range I know. You can go slightly lower or higher if you have too, but this is the ideal unless you choose to go with Co2.
 Night time or dark cycle temps can drop into this range, 68*-74* degrees.
  You won't really hurt your babies if you go a tad higher or lower. Just be careful. Try to tighten it all up.
   Pre-flowering can in some strains just automatically show itself at a certain point. As for how long it will take to see the sex if your doing a 12/12 cycle, you want to give the babies around three to five weeks.
  I am growing two strong sativa strains and this is what mine did for me.

Good luck dude, keep us in the know.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## slimshady (Apr 7, 2008)

kingkahuna, smokey, and hick thank you all so much for everything, im sorry i havent replied i was out of town for a few days but anyways im back and i have a fan! before i start this one last question and i would like to know the best possible way in your opinions. from 7am-3pm i am not around and after 7pm until about 11pm i can not get to them for security reasons as well as at 7 am when i wake up. so i believe i have two options (please tell me which is best or if theres another option) 1) from 3pm-12 midnight i put them in the shed with the fan and at 12 take them out, go to sleep and when i get back at 3pm put them in the shed again or 2) just the opposite 3pm-12 midnight outside and then 12 midnight-3pm in the shed, im just worried thats too much stress? i dont mind either or just would like the opinions first. 

And hick i meant at around 7:10 am the sunrises and at about 7:45 pm it sets. my most direct sunlight hours are from about 1-6pm but from about 7am-1pm they still get good sunlight and from 6pm-8pm the sun is going down and not too hot or direct. so if that helps in this decision with the shed please let me know i cant wait! thanks again everyone oh and btw kahuna i dont think the temp willl be that big of a prob but the fan will def keep them cooler just in case, heat would pose more of a threat than being too cool, im in the south. thanks again
slim


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

It seems you are in a situation. listen you have to have 12hrs of light and 12 hrs of day every day. You cant switch them or make one moor than the other. It sounds to me you only have 3 options.
1.Start a grow inside your shed and do Indoor!
2.Find a safe place for your plants to grow, and do it gorilla style
3.Set your plants outside at 7:15am - 7:15pm and vise versa for the shed...


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2008)

> And hick i meant at around 7:10 am the sunrises and at about 7:45 pm it sets.


12 hrs 35 minutes *+* an hour of ambient light on both ends = 14 hrs *+* of light. 



> from 3pm-12 midnight i put them in the shed with the fan and at 12 take them out, go to sleep and when i get back at 3pm put them in the shed again or 2) just the opposite 3pm-12 midnight outside and then 12 midnight-3pm in the shed,


... IMO and *I*n *M*y *E*xperience.. (IME)
neither are a "good" option. You need 12 hours of daylight(as much of that direct sunlight as possible) for thc production, _AND_ you need "at least" 12 hours of total darkness to keep them in flower.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 7, 2008)

so what I gather is possibly biting the bullet and get up at 6:45 am put them outside until around the same time pm and then move them back in my she'd with the fan? Oh and hick I was tying to think and I believe right around valentines day feb 14 I planted them so about 2 months give or take a week. Thanks guys sorry for not being a litle more educated.
slim


----------

